# Imprintables Warehouse Offers SPECTRA� Perform Cut Vinyl Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Imprintables Warehouse Offers SPECTRA® Perform Cut Vinyl Video*

A new video from Imprintables Warehouse introduces SPECTRA® Perform Cut, an ultra-thin, cut-only, cold-peel vinyl that offers a soft hand and great stretch and rebound on challenging fabrics such as nylon, spandex, polyester and even leather. 

Imprintables’ Amy Smith provides a step-by-step demonstration showing how easy it is to weed and apply this new addition to the company’s line of vinyl cutter materials. You’ll see why Perform Cut is great for designs with intricate detail as well as multicolor applications. 

And, you will see how its nonsticky backing facilitates stacking and saving designs to speed up production. It is ideal for using with performancewear and tactical gear. View the video at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbXohIejRYo.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800) 347-0068; fax (412)774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

